# Calcium post surgery



## JessO (Jun 16, 2014)

I was able to keep all of my parathyroids after my TT. How long did it take for normal levels? The tingling is driving me crazy!!! But not bad enough to go to dr. I'm 5 days post.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Everyone is different - I for one did not have any tingling.

What are you taking for it? Tum's or calcium tablets?


----------



## JessO (Jun 16, 2014)

Calcium and vit d with citricol


----------



## brismom (Jul 7, 2011)

How many do they have you taking? Since I was just a little below but remained consistent with the levels, I was sent home with instructions to take 2 of the Oscal 500 mg caplets 3 times a day. Cant stand so many pills and got the okay to start tapering off since I have not had any problems.


----------



## JessO (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm now on 3 tablets 4 times a day from 2/4 times. My levels dipped again. I left the hospital at 7.5 and yesterday it was 6.8. I'm getting really worried about my body.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your body is in a complete "recalibration" - try and stay calm and hopefully this will resolve.

The thing about calcium is you can only take 500mg at a time, usually with a meal. I struggle taking it 3 x a day with meals and 4 hours away from my Levothyroxine and Cytomel.

Are you taking it with meals? What supplement are you taking? I take a capsule with granules hoping I absorb it better but also add Magnesium to help with any constipation it may cause.

Normal / high Vit D levels are also important - have they tested your D?


----------



## JessO (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm taking every time with food. I haven't had any issues at all. What issues would there be? I go to post op tomorrow so I will ask about vit d test then. I'm taking store brand calcium 500 +D3 and calcitriol .5mcg

I read it's very rare for all 4 paras to be intact and not "wake-up". I feel so alone in this as there is no one close to me who has gone through this.


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

It took me about three weeks for my tingling to stop. I was really worried that it would never stop but thankfully it did. I was taking tums at the max amount and its still wouldn't stop, I went back to my post op visit and the doctor told me to wait another week and if I was still feeling bad then she would prescribe something for me. However, about a week later things started getting better and havent had a problem since!


----------

